# Where does Mr Hashi go post removal?



## Rdonnelly (May 2, 2012)

Probably re-post an intro and labs (when my highly disorganized doc's office gets them to me), but I am 5 ish years into fighting hashis (as per anti body test) and mainly hypo symptoms will very little luck.

Couple of questions they may be answered already somewhere on forum but....

If you have a definite auto immune thing going on and remove the thyroid can your immune system simmer down or can it find something new to atttack?

Vast majority seem to have surgery because of cancer, I am looking for individuals / success stories of folks that removed their thyroid because of failed attempts with meds and they were just plain tired of fighting a loosing battle.

My big concern is still not tolerating meds post removal and then REALLY being in a bad spot.

Hope I posted this in the right area and thanks in adance for any insight.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had Hashi's and cancer, so I might not be the type of patient with whom you are looking to connect, but my Hashi's symptoms disappeared post-op, since the target of the attack was gone.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

The increased likelihood of having another autoimmune disease, slightly more common than how rare it is to have just one autoimmune disease, comes from mutations in mechanisms that prevent these diseases in the first place. Thats what the scientists mean when they say you are more likely to develop another one.

But! Not all autoimmune diseases start because of failures in these mechanisms. Not all autoimmune diseases have a genetic component. Sometimes our bodies just find that loose protein, from the time someone punched you in the thyroid, as an enemy and decides to start a holy war...

The hashi antibodies provable will stick around forever... But the attack will subside, since antibodies just single killer t cells where to attack.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I am looking for individuals / success stories of folks that removed their thyroid because of failed attempts with meds and they were just plain tired of fighting a loosing battle.
> 
> My big concern is still not tolerating meds post removal and then REALLY being in a bad spot.


 I was in a losing battle - being treated for Graves disease while my thyroid was being attacked by TPO antibodies. I lab tested every 4 weeks and adjusted my anti thyroid mdications almost monthly for 4.5 years trying to reach remission. I could get as far as 3 months before I had to adjust and one day out of nowhere I went hyper. A friend who is a nurse anesthetist encouraged me to get my thyroid removed and gave me the name of a surgeon.

I also had fears of thyroid replacement dosing - It's a breeze compared to anti thyroid med's.

Once the gland is gone - it is much easier to find a dosage to keep you in a good euthyroid state.

The antibodies attack the thyroid gland - when it is removed they do not have anything to attack.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had Hashi's and Graves and fought for almost 10 years to keep my thyroid (not my choice, just the result of bad doctors). I won't say it's been easy since it's been removed, but it's so much better. I'm not having to constantly switch doses and swinging back and forth.


----------

